# NRA hung up on me



## ETR (Jan 22, 2009)

hahaha sounds like thats not what he wanted to hear. lol, i'll tell you what. if i get a call i'll ask the same question and let ya know how it goes.


----------



## joracer (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm sure they have young people working for them, that
are there just for the job not the cause..... and probably
have had 700 outa 1500 hang up on him already that day...
Just figgured he was barking up the wrong tree......
anyways he probably didn't know the answer anyhow...
I'm sure there's plenty buttholes that work there, I'm a
member for what they stand for overall, not every little thing
they do......I usually join up every year at gun shows.......
That's way easier for me than any other way.......


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd bet that if you used cash for all your purchases, they wouldn't have your info.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Dchiefransom said:


> I'd bet that if you used cash for all your purchases, they wouldn't have your info.


What and miss out on junk mail and telemarketer calls?


----------



## plotman (Feb 27, 2008)

You are possibly correct in your assumption however, if you truly want to know the answer to the question you posed perhaps YOU should call them back to inquire. The phone number on the back of my card for membership account information is: 877-NRA-2000. If they cannot answer your question maybe, they can direct you to someone who can. I think you just spoke to some flunky who didnt know the answer and made a poor choice by hanging up, you deserve an answer to your question if its important to you. I have been a member for many years and will continue to be till i die. Although i may not agree 100% with everything i believe its the loudest voice a gun owner has to preserve our rights. I am also a member of many other sporting/outdoor organizations that collectively have a louder voice than mine alone.


----------



## target guy (Mar 17, 2009)

many states will 'sell" the information that is collecetd from lic. sales. Some states have a box to check if you do not wnat that information put out. I am guessing that is how they got the information. Contact your state and see if they sell that information.


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

I know how they get it....you are in the "system". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7X9wP1zQcQ


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

plotman said:


> you are possibly correct in your assumption however, if you truly want to know the answer to the question you posed perhaps you should call them back to inquire. The phone number on the back of my card for membership account information is: 877-nra-2000. If they cannot answer your question maybe, they can direct you to someone who can. I think you just spoke to some flunky who didnt know the answer and made a poor choice by hanging up, you deserve an answer to your question if its important to you. I have been a member for many years and will continue to be till i die. Although i may not agree 100% with everything i believe its the loudest voice a gun owner has to preserve our rights. I am also a member of many other sporting/outdoor organizations that collectively have a louder voice than mine alone.




amen!

JT


----------



## Bucky.280 (Feb 20, 2010)

plotman said:


> You are possibly correct in your assumption however, if you truly want to know the answer to the question you posed perhaps YOU should call them back to inquire. The phone number on the back of my card for membership account information is: 877-NRA-2000. If they cannot answer your question maybe, they can direct you to someone who can. I think you just spoke to some flunky who didnt know the answer and made a poor choice by hanging up, you deserve an answer to your question if its important to you. I have been a member for many years and will continue to be till i die. Although i may not agree 100% with everything i believe its the loudest voice a gun owner has to preserve our rights. I am also a member of many other sporting/outdoor organizations that collectively have a louder voice than mine alone.


ENOUGH SAID!! I agree 1,000%


----------

